# Govt. duty on laser card



## construct_06 (7 Feb 2007)

is it right to be charged twice for govt. duty on a joint accoubnt with 2 laser cards?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2007)

I thought that the tax was on the *account *and not the individual cards? At least for _CCs _whatever about debit cards.


----------



## KalEl (7 Feb 2007)

construct_06 said:


> is it right to be charged twice for govt. duty on a joint accoubnt with 2 laser cards?


 
It is unfortunately...I've always thought it was an anomoly as a second credit card for say a spouse or child does not incur a second charge of €40 as far as I know!


----------



## z105 (7 Feb 2007)

I was advised by my bank that it's 10 euro per card per person and then another 10 euro per card per person if it has a laser facility !


----------



## bacchus (7 Feb 2007)

Extract from [broken link removed]


Summary of charges 

Credit card  €40.00 Per account
Charge card €40.00 Per card
Cash/ATM €10.00 Per card
Debit/Laser €10.00 Per card
Combined card:
Debit function only, used in year  €10.00 Per card
ATM function only, used in year €10.00 Per card
Both functions (ATM & debit), used in year €20.00 Per card


----------



## Stronge (14 Feb 2007)

My daughter who is a student had a debit card and when she was going to USA last summer she replaced her card with a laser card she has now been changed Government Duty for both cards is this correct?  I thought that she would only be charged for the Laser card but the B/I branch say that she has to pay for both.


----------



## KalEl (14 Feb 2007)

Stronge said:


> My daughter who is a student had a debit card and when she was going to USA last summer she replaced her card with a laser card she has now been changed Government Duty for both cards is this correct? I thought that she would only be charged for the Laser card but the B/I branch say that she has to pay for both.


 
Bacchus' summary is bang on...assess her situation based on that.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2007)

Once you have (use?) a card for any portion of the year then you are charged the _SD_.

I don't understand replacing a debit card with a _Laser _card since _Laser _*is *a debit card?!

_Post crossed with KalEl's._


----------



## Thrifty (15 Feb 2007)

Construct don't know the answer to your query but would imagine you are probably are charged twice. I'm in the same position as your daughter Sponge. I opened an account four years ago as i didn't have a wage at the time the bank didn't want to give me a laser facility on the card. Changed the card this year to a combined withdrawal and laser card and have now been charged €10 and €20 for the combined card. I brought it up with the bank but they say there is nothing they can do. Was going to change banks but there is not an arrangement for only one government SD if you only have one card - like the credit card arrangement.


----------



## bacchus (15 Feb 2007)

Thrifty said:


> Changed the card this year to a combined withdrawal and laser card and have now been charged €10 and €20 for the combined card.


 
See my previous post.

*Combined card :  Both functions (ATM & debit), used in year €20.00 Per card*

Looks like the bank may still be charging you for your old withdrawal card.


----------



## intermission (16 Feb 2007)

As of 1st January 2006 we moved to point in time charging regarding stamp duty on ATM/debit cards. You should now only be charged for cards which are active on your account at close of business on 31st December each year.

See here:
[broken link removed]

Page 14, Section 3.3 "Charge to Stamp duty"

Effectively you could cancel your cards at the end of December and re-order new ones in January to avoid paying stamp duty. Note that this does NOT apply to credit cards - where if you have a card for any portion of the year, you are liable for stamp duty.


----------



## ghostal (5 Nov 2007)

If you sign up for a laser card do they take the 20euro fee straight out of your account or do they wait till the year has ended, im thinking of gettin a laser card for one thing and then cancelling it again when i have the job done, will i get away with no charge or is there a charge when you withdraw money? im not sure on the full workings of it, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2007)

ghost-snot said:


> If you sign up for a laser card do they take the 20euro fee straight out of your account or do they wait till the year has ended, im thinking of gettin a laser card for one thing and then cancelling it again when i have the job done, will i get away with no charge or is there a charge when you withdraw money?


You will not get away without paying _SD _unless you don't use the card - the tax is deducted annually (31st December I think) or when you close the account if you close it before that date.

*Stamp Duty on Financial Cards*
[broken link removed]


----------



## ghostal (5 Nov 2007)

so i should get it soon to avoid being charged twice if i have it after the 31st December?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Nov 2007)

Not necessarily. You only get charged _SD _in arrears for years in which the card is actually used. If you get and use it in 2007 then you will be charged €20 at the year end in respect of 2007. If you keep the card but don't use it in 2008 then you should not be charged _SD_. Bear in mind "use" here means _ATM _*or *_Laser _use where it's a combined card.


----------



## ghostal (5 Nov 2007)

ok, thank you


----------

